# Got my Mattel chassis' today



## shlbsnake (Mar 14, 2006)

Well I got my six chassis today and couldn't wait to get them on my cobra's I think they look pretty cool with those tires on them. I set the tyco pros aside for now.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

great looking cars, i'm thinking about getting some of those mattel tycos, cant beat the price, great job on your cars, shon


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

chassis are now on backorder


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> chassis are now on backorder


 
Guess HTBB members drained that pool! Can't beat the price. I was able to pick up a dozen for replacements of some of the runners the Kids use. Would love to find a deal like that for LL chassis as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, nice collection of Cobras. I only have the one translucent blue one that I bought through the "trade-in" promotion that Tyco had when the second generation TycoPro first came out. It's probably my favorite slot car in my collection.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Issues with the tires*

Cool cars, but one note of warning - as discussed here and on other slot boards recently, there have been issues with those Good Year tires melting plastic track, plastic carry cases or display shelves when left sitting for a period. Also, mine were very out of round. 
Considering those issues, I would be very careful leaving them under the vintage bodies - they may gas out and discolor the bodies. Happens with NOS AFX Dragsters and original Playcraft Highways cars. I had a case of Dragsters, wrapped in tissue, and all of them were discolored around the rear tires because of fumes or gasses from the tires. With Playcraft cars, the issue was with the vinyl tires on the Ford Stake Truck(Lorry). I have a couple full original factory containers of early Atlas tires and they eat into the sides of the jars! Just be careful with them.

Gene



shlbsnake said:


> Well I got my six chassis today and couldn't wait to get them on my cobra's I think they look pretty cool with those tires on them. I set the tyco pros aside for now.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Has anyone seen these tires react with Plexiglas display cases? I've had them on displayed cars for well over a year and have not seen any reaction at all. As far as being out of round, I don't think I have seen a round tire on any Mattel car in the past 5 years. The narrow chassis Mattel ones are the worst.


----------



## shlbsnake (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Gene I put the tyco pro chassis' back under the cobras don't want to take any chances.
Tony


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Has anyone seen these tires react with Plexiglas display cases? I've had them on displayed cars for well over a year and have not seen any reaction at all. As far as being out of round, I don't think I have seen a round tire on any Mattel car in the past 5 years. The narrow chassis Mattel ones are the worst.


same thing here.. never had any problems.. i have like 20 of those chassis in my plexiglas display. i thought it was a myth? or i am wrong?

Wes


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Even a new 1:1 car gets "flat spots." Race them. OK, go ahead. If those bodies are as nice in person then put the chassis' under any and other bodies. Tires are made to roll. David


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

WesJY said:


> same thing here.. never had any problems.. i have like 20 of those chassis in my plexiglas display. i thought it was a myth? or i am wrong?
> 
> Wes


 Not a myth. I would test them on any plastic surface and not assume they will be okay. You will need to leave them alone for at least a few weeks, maybe as much as 2 months. You'll probably see some reaction within 4 weeks. 

The interesting thing is that it seems to have no effect on the plastic which makes up the wheels and rims. Agree?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

They attack plastic track in a couple days an leave marks


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

If the complete chassis is $2.98 then the small parts can't be worth too much. I have been contemplating a day by day photo shoot of what they do to a track. My question is what kind of track does it do this to? Take them off the track if they are not moving to save your track. Then I thought what are you doing letting them sit there? Bench racing? No insult intended


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

A lot of people display their cars by setting them on a piece of track...


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*The Best Way To Melt Tires*

Sure, what better way to use 9 inch corners and melt tires?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Not a myth. I would test them on any plastic surface and not assume they will be okay. You will need to leave them alone for at least a few weeks, maybe as much as 2 months. You'll probably see some reaction within 4 weeks.
> 
> The interesting thing is that it seems to have no effect on the plastic which makes up the wheels and rims. Agree?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


to be honest with you i think it's been in my display since last summer and i dont see any melting tires at all. my office is in basement and its always cool. i must be missing something here. look at my photo album you will see my pelxiglas display. 

Wes


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Wes they may not attack plexiglas. Good info to know


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Wes they may not attack plexiglas. Good info to know


ok i would like to see it for myself. i ll put one chassis on one piece of track and leave it for 2 months and see.. 

Wes


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

They do look cool anyway. The texture of them tires in question always made me question them. I am in the process of setting my 4 lane oval for dirt track style racing. Flat 15 and 12's AFX quik clik type track. No magnets and letting them hang out. Remove the tires and the price is nice. I enjoyed the sponge days anyway.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

WesJY said:


> ok i would like to see it for myself. i ll put one chassis on one piece of track and leave it for 2 months and see..
> 
> Wes


just check in a couple days, they will be attacking the track by then, wait 2 months an the bottom of the chassis will be sitting on the track from the tires eating through


----------

